# Small contract



## paluamalia (Jul 22, 2017)

im trying to pick up a small contract (25-50 points).  I'm signed up on a few websites, but the small ones seem to be gone before I can put my offer in! 
Anyone know any sites.  I put a wish ad on TUG, and I've checked EBAY but no luck.
Do you think more people sell their contracts after the summer when school is I'll get back to you in session?
Any suggestions would be appreciated

Mahalo


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 22, 2017)

Those under 51 point contracts are the hardest to find ... I brought a resale 90 point AKV contract years ago... just before the restrictions started. Since, I do the every 3 year booking for a vacation .. it works out just fine for me.

You could try various resellers let them know WHAT you are looking for ... but expect to not get a low price for that privilege or find out they will only put you are their email notice list.

If you want all the options Disney Vacation Club offers, buy DIRECTLY from Disney for that small contract ... at the resort you want.

ADDED: Our profile photos are VERY similar ... mine is from Pompano Beach while staying a Wyndham's Royal Vista resort.


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 22, 2017)

Perhaps incorrectly, I assume that you are looking to add on to your current resort in your current use year. If so, my advice (which I almost never give) is to buy direct from Disney. The alternative is looking at 5-10 websites each and every day for the foreseeable future to get the 25-50 point contract you want. Then hoping that no one beats you to it or makes a higher offer while you are still negotiating with the seller/broker. The 'spread' between direct and resale on a 25 point contract is around $1,500. At 10 websites per day and 150 days that's a $1 per 'look'.


----------



## littlestar (Jul 22, 2017)

For a 25 point add on, I would be tempted to buy direct from Disney if you are already a DVC member.  When you buy direct from Disney you do not have to deal with stripped contracts either. I look for resale contract inventory to pick up in the fall.

I recently picked up a 50 point resale SSR contract in our use year from The Timeshare Store.  I spotted it when it hit the website and was actually surprised to get it! So you just never know.


----------



## DisneyDenis (Jul 22, 2017)

I spotted and extremely unusual situation: 3 individual 15 point Aulani contracts with April UY. All zero points 2017 and full (15) points on all for 2018 forward.
I think you can get a discount on closing costs buying all 3. I did not think DVD sold under 25 points, but guess it happened when someone bought 45 point and split into 3 !!
Check out vacatia.com


----------



## DisneyDenis (Jul 22, 2017)

Addendum: Price is reasonable for so small a contract IMHO.


----------



## paluamalia (Jul 22, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> Those under 51 point contracts are the hardest to find ... I brought a resale 90 point AKV contract years ago... just before the restrictions started. Since, I do the every 3 year booking for a vacation .. it works out just fine for me.
> 
> You could try various resellers let them know WHAT you are looking for ... but expect to not get a low price for that privilege or find out they will only put you are their email notice list.
> 
> ...


Mine is Maui in front of the Westin KAANAPALI


----------



## paluamalia (Jul 22, 2017)

littlestar said:


> For a 25 point add on, I would be tempted to buy direct from Disney if you are already a DVC member.  When you buy direct from Disney you do not have to deal with stripped contracts either. I look for resale contract inventory to pick up in the fall.
> 
> I recently picked up a 50 point resale SSR contract in our use year from The Timeshare Store.  I spotted it when it hit the website and was actually surprised to get it! So you just never know.


I don't own DVC yet, I'll keep checking


----------



## paluamalia (Jul 22, 2017)

DisneyDenis said:


> I spotted and extremely unusual situation: 3 individual 15 point Aulani contracts with April UY. All zero points 2017 and full (15) points on all for 2018 forward.
> I think you can get a discount on closing costs buying all 3. I did not think DVD sold under 25 points, but guess it happened when someone bought 45 point and split into 3 !!
> Check out vacatia.com


I sent them an email


----------



## littlestar (Jul 22, 2017)

As far as I know, DVC does not sell contracts in anything less than 25 point increments. I have never heard of a 15 point contract - but if that Aulani 15 point contract is not a typo, you could barely reserve one night in a studio with only 15 points.

By the way, you can buy 50 points direct from Disney as a first time purchaser. I had a friend that bought a 50 point contract direct as a first DVC purchase - she purchased 50 points at Old Key West with the 2057 expiration.


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 23, 2017)

paluamalia said:


> I don't own DVC yet, I'll keep checking


Ah...that makes your search substantially easier. 
Theoretically more contracts come on the market in late fall/early winter (just before or after MFs are due) but because DVC has their contracts start in 8 different months (oddly called Use Years) you don't get quite the same year end rush as in other timeshare systems.


----------



## Dean (Jul 23, 2017)

DisneyDenis said:


> I spotted and extremely unusual situation: 3 individual 15 point Aulani contracts with April UY. All zero points 2017 and full (15) points on all for 2018 forward.
> I think you can get a discount on closing costs buying all 3. I did not think DVD sold under 25 points, but guess it happened when someone bought 45 point and split into 3 !!
> Check out vacatia.com


They have at times, usually when piecing together a package from ROFR points or for BLT to compensate for the reallocation prior to opening.  



paluamalia said:


> I don't own DVC yet, I'll keep checking


For 25 I'd agree with littlestar's suggestion but for a non owner, the options are different.  One could buy in, do an add on then sell the resale purchase.  I'd suggest being very careful about buying so small going in.  It's rarely a good choice today.  Before last years changes some regular timeshare folks would buy 25 points to get perks & a respite location  while in the area but this doesn't work as well now since you don't get the perks resale currently.  For most looking smaller, adding more and renting occasionally is often the best choice rather than buying super small.  What is your ultimate plan, what are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## paluamalia (Jul 23, 2017)

Dean said:


> They have at times, usually when piecing together a package from ROFR points or for BLT to compensate for the reallocation prior to opening.
> 
> For 25 I'd agree with littlestar's suggestion but for a non owner, the options are different.  One could buy in, do an add on then sell the resale purchase.  I'd suggest being very careful about buying so small going in.  It's rarely a good choice today.  Before last years changes some regular timeshare folks would buy 25 points to get perks & a respite location  while in the area but this doesn't work as well now since you don't get the perks resale currently.  For most looking smaller, adding more and renting occasionally is often the best choice rather than buying super small.  What is your ultimate plan, what are you trying to accomplish?


I live in central Florida about an hour from WDW. I like to stay overnight, just one or two nights, when I go to WDW.  I get Florida resident discounts, I buy the annual pass so I don't really need the perks that come with direct purchase,  I have owned other time shares in the past, Wyndham and currently Vistana, I wanted to "dip my toe" into the DVC water.  I tried once to buy a small contract from DVC but got nowhere with that.  I have a small family that visits occasionally so studio or at most one bedroom is all I need.  I may have to up my purchase to 75 but if I do I want to buy one of the older resorts.  There is a Poly 50  point out there for $140 a point, but at that price I could go direct.


----------



## paluamalia (Jul 23, 2017)

littlestar said:


> As far as I know, DVC does not sell contracts in anything less than 25 point increments. I have never heard of a 15 point contract - but if that Aulani 15 point contract is not a typo, you could barely reserve one night in a studio with only 15 points.
> 
> By the way, you can buy 50 points direct from Disney as a first time purchaser. I had a friend that bought a 50 point contract direct as a first DVC purchase - she purchased 50 points at Old Key West with the 2057 expiration.


I investigated that once with the salesperson they assigned to me, but got nowhere.


----------



## Dean (Jul 23, 2017)

paluamalia said:


> I live in central Florida about an hour from WDW. I like to stay overnight, just one or two nights, when I go to WDW.  I get Florida resident discounts, I buy the annual pass so I don't really need the perks that come with direct purchase,  I have owned other time shares in the past, Wyndham and currently Vistana, I wanted to "dip my toe" into the DVC water.  I tried once to buy a small contract from DVC but got nowhere with that.  I have a small family that visits occasionally so studio or at most one bedroom is all I need.  I may have to up my purchase to 75 but if I do I want to buy one of the older resorts.  There is a Poly 50  point out there for $140 a point, but at that price I could go direct.


You can buy 50 retail if you want including sold out resorts other than you MAY not be able to get Copper Creek but certainly can Poly.  Given the intricacies of small contracts and the minimal $$$ difference at 50 points for Poly, I'd still consider retail there.  For your situation are you going to be able to plan at least 7 months out?  Most going as you plan are doing more short notice which is getting more and more difficult and is not a viable plan IMO.  I'm questioning whether DVC makes sense at all.  You can always find someone to rent from on a regular basis.


paluamalia said:


> I investigated that once with the salesperson they assigned to me, but got nowhere.


You can buy 50 retail.  If that works for you, call them again.


----------



## paluamalia (Jul 23, 2017)

Dean said:


> You can buy 50 retail if you want including sold out resorts other than you MAY not be able to get Copper Creek but certainly can Poly.  Given the intricacies of small contracts and the minimal $$$ difference at 50 points for Poly, I'd still consider retail there.  For your situation are you going to be able to plan at least 7 months out?  Most going as you plan are doing more short notice which is getting more and more difficult and is not a viable plan IMO.  I'm questioning whether DVC makes sense at all.  You can always find someone to rent from on a regular basis.
> You can buy 50 retail.  If that works for you, call them again.


Ok


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 23, 2017)

Here is how to set up a Google alert : https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/4815696?hl=en

This will allow you to search multiple websites daily without having to do the hard work of actually doing the hard work. Just set up the alert and let Google search for you.


----------



## paluamalia (Jul 23, 2017)

VegasBella said:


> Here is how to set up a Google alert : https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/4815696?hl=en
> 
> This will allow you to search multiple websites daily without having to do the hard work of actually doing the hard work. Just set up the alert and let Google search for you.


Thanks I'll give it a try


----------

